# PSU recommendation please



## rahulbasu (Oct 31, 2014)

I have a computer running a ASUS P8H61-M LX Motherboard, Intel Celeron G530 processor, 8 GB ram, 3 HDDs, one DVD-RW. 

Would like a good one as I would update my config in a couple of years.

Rahul


----------



## gemangel (Oct 31, 2014)

Corsair VS550 550 Watt PSU  3k

OR

Cooler Master Thunder 500W 3.5k

Seasonic SS400BT (400 W) is also very good for 3k


----------



## rahulbasu (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks gemangel. I've gone with Corsair VS550 thru snapdeal.

Rahul


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 31, 2014)

Both corsair vs series and cooler master thunder series psus are not recommended because of poor quality for the price. Seasonic ss400bt is a good one. Antec vp450p is also good. 
Anyway I can't tell you exact model no of psu required unless you tell what upgrades you are going to do 
If possible , cancel the order placed.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 31, 2014)

agree with rijinpk1


----------

